
Tillpoint - CordyB
https://www.tillpoint.com
======
CordyB
Tillpoint is the multi-award-winning POS & Business Management System capable
of running your entire operation.

Its innovative modular design allows users to easily manage all areas of
business, including the POS, Inventory, Staff and Accounting.

Tillpoint currently has over 25 apps, all of which are included in the
subscription plans, resulting in a complete, centralised, and cost-effective
all-in-one solution.

The cloud-based system was developed with scalability in mind and is suitable
for all sized businesses across a range of industries, particularly
hospitality, retail and services. Multi-store businesses, such as chains or
franchises, will have access to the hierarchy feature, which allows businesses
to easily manage and control simple to complex organisational business
structures with accompanying access privileges.

Support and training are included as part of the subscription, as well as free
lifetime software updates and full access to all future features and modules.
Tillpoint also works offline, ensuring your business continues to operate
despite an uncooperative internet connection.

------
CordyB
Pricing can be found at
[https://www.tillpoint.com/pricing](https://www.tillpoint.com/pricing)

